# Sneek peek of Bubba's smoker



## bbq bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a quick peek as i'm running it through a seasoning smoke!






You'll get the final const. detail's later!


----------



## meowey (Sep 8, 2007)

New toys (er, ahem, I mean tools) are great!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 8, 2007)

*looks like a dandy Bubba, the shelf in front would'nt be so good for someone like me, I don't have enough reach to get to the back of the smoker, I'm only 5ft 7in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You sure have done a nice job on it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice workmanship Bubba. Looks like there's plenty of room for some good Q. Congrats.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good Bubba, nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Waiting patiently for the Q-view!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Me thinks it will hold a rack or two.... meybe even a yardbird....

Muy Beno there Bubba!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good lookin smoker ya got there.  When ya gonna fill it?


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 8, 2007)

nice work bubbba. i wish mine looked that good. of course, i don't care how it looks- i care how it smokes (cooks).


----------



## cheech (Sep 8, 2007)

She's a beauty.

What did you name her?

Nice work


----------



## squeezy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Bubba ... looks like it will get the job done! I'm bettin' she'll get you performance accolades left and right.
Nice  work!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey that  looks really nice Bubba!


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice lookin smoker Bubba ....can't wait to see her filled up , bring it on


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 12, 2007)

Lookin' GOOD there Bubba!...Great Job!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW...I humbly offer my services as 'Taste Tester' free of charge!!...Just call me when the ribs are ready!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Until later...


----------



## squeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

.... and If you need an experienced unbiased judge 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm your man!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like you did a mighty fine job there my friend!! Can't wait to check her out. Why don't you put it in the back of the truck and take it to Silver Lake so we can give her a proper christening


----------

